# TUG Internal Exchange??



## CMF (Jun 3, 2008)

Can we post an offer to trade an owner reserved week for someone else's week?

I am interested in exchanging into an RCI resort and I don't want to re-join RCI.   What is the best vehicle for doing such a thing??

Charles


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 3, 2008)

absolutely...thats one of the foundation parts of the new ad program...direct exchanges in a more effective manner!

please go here to login:

http://tug2.com/TugMembers/Login.aspx

you can read info on the new ad program here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72617


----------



## CMF (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you Sir!

Charles


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 3, 2008)

and in phase 2...youll have a separate place to type in what you are looking for in terms of a match...and itll use that to notify you of existing and or new ads placed that match up =)


----------

